# 3/8 cables



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

This may have been gone over before.....I got quoted $121.00 plus tax plus freight for a general 3/8 x 75' cable....whats a better deal and or quality...seems like prices are going up.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

stillaround said:


> This may have been gone over before.....I got quoted $121.00 plus tax plus freight for a general 3/8 x 75' cable....whats a better deal and or quality...seems like prices are going up.


What brand, and type of 3/8 cable? Does it have an open hook on the front, does it use a Ridgid end so you can use the R-type cutters? Or its it one where an allan screw holds the cutter in place? 

These factors change the price of the cable. I get my cable from Allan J Coleman. He has always charged me a fair price, has it on my door step the next day, and always a good quality cable. The last batch I bought was Ridgid from him.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*3/8 cable*

Just sitting here drinking a beer and looking at sewer ratz beautiful picture of himself.Everytime I log on he is giving all the advice Allan Coleman can sell you all the cable he wants even if its Rigid but you should try electric eel for price and durability.You can also try Spartan but they wil kill you with price and shipping.Plus they sell to duracable and service spring so contact one of those guys and youll get it cheap Keep it sectional my Brothers:thumbup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

stillaround said:


> This may have been gone over before.....I got quoted $121.00 plus tax plus freight for a general 3/8 x 75' cable....whats a better deal and or quality...seems like prices are going up.


I use Drain Cables Direct, right now they are having a sale and you can get a 3/8 inner core cable for 71.20 (3/8x75') + shipping


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> Just sitting here drinking a beer and looking at sewer ratz beautiful picture of himself.Everytime I log on he is giving all the advice Allan Coleman can sell you all the cable he wants even if its Rigid but you should try electric eel for price and durability.You can also try Spartan but they wil kill you with price and shipping.Plus they sell to duracable and service spring so contact one of those guys and youll get it cheap Keep it sectional my Brothers:thumbup:


Well 3Pea, AJ Coleman sells Eel cable, Duracable, Ridgid, Spartan, General, and I just found out they are now selling Drain Cable Direct cables. 

PlumbPro, Drain Cable Direct does make a great cable. What I like about their cable is it is a true music wire, which means it is very acid resistant.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*3/8 cable*

sewewratz Spartan sells the sparshine cable which is resistant to the acid and doesnt rust good cable but a little pricey.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> sewewratz Spartan sells the sparshine cable which is resistant to the acid and doesnt rust good cable but a little pricey.



I agree, I'm still running some Spartan .55 cable that I purchased with my 300 machine 5 months ago (200+ jobs). Excellent quality cable but pricey.


I've had VERY bad luck with the www.draincables.com .55 cables (inconsistent/uneven winding) and leaders (broken/cold weld). I also find the tolerances on some of their cutters and holders to be too far out of line. For my next order I'm going to try http://www.discountsewercable.com/ to see if they are of any better quality. If not it's worth the extra cash for the OEM Spartan cables.

I am running 1/4", 5/16" and 13/32" cables from www.draincables.com with no issues.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> sewewratz Spartan sells the sparshine cable which is resistant to the acid and doesnt rust good cable but a little pricey.


I know that they been selling it, I just will not buy spartan cables anymore. Plus I know two contrators that used the new Starshine cable in a line that had acid in it and it failed the next day. I also ran into a bad batch of their cables. 

I never had a problem with drain cables directs 3/4" cable, my brother is running their .66 cable with no issues. Right now my machine has Ridgid cable with spartan style ends. I do not like Ridgid's screw lock pin.

The reason I mentioned AJ Coleman is they carry all makes and styles of cable, and 9 times out of 10 they are less expensive than buying from Spartan, direct and other cable places.

3Pea, if you have a supplier you think that gives you outstanding service give them a shout out. I have dealt with many different places, and was not happy with them. AJ Coleman has always done alright by us. Good pricing , good service, and 99% of the time has parts we need in stock. We own many machines that a lot of suppliers would be hard pressed to have or be able to get parts for, but AJ Coleman has never failed us.


----------

